# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  В США создали суперкомпьютер без жесткого диска

## Irina

*САН-ДИЕГО, 1 сентября. В компьютерном центре Сан-Диего в штате Калифорния запущен первый в мире суперкомпьютер. В нем нет ни одного жесткого диска.*

Функцию устройств долговременного хранения данных здесь выполняют более современные SSD-накопители, сообщает CyberSecurity. Носители данного класса имеют свои преимущества и недостатки в сравнении с классическими жесткими дисками. Традиционно SSD применяются в ноутбуках, реже — в серверах.

В университете Калифорнии, где новый суперкомпьютер вчера заработал, говорят, что основная причина выбора SSD заключается в их более высокой скорости чтения данных. Это позволяет машине в разы быстрее получать исходные сведения для анализа. С другой стороны, использование данного вида накопителей значительно повысило цену суперкомпьютера.

Помощник директора компании SDSC, работающей при университете, говорит, что новая подсистема хранения полностью решила проблему получения больших объемов данных. «Дисковая подсистема раньше была здесь своеобразным бутылочным горлышком, которое задерживало все другие узлы. Теперь проблема передачи данных решена, реальная скорость трансфера данных увеличилась почти 10-кратно в сравнении с аналогичной системой на базе жестких дисков», — говорит он.

В отличие от жестких дисков с магнитными пластинами внутри, SSD-накопители базируются на флеш-модулях, не имеющих движущихся частей и осуществляющие доступ к записанным данным в 8-10 раз быстрее, чем жесткие диски. Кроме того, SSD-накопители менее подвержены повреждениям и потребляют меньше электроэнергии. Оборотной стороной этих преимуществ является невысокая емкость накопителей и их высокая цена.

Использовать новый суперкомпьютер Dash в университете намерены для моделирования геологических процессов внутри планеты в разные периоды времени.

Технически, новый компьютер состоит из 68 узлов Appro International GreenBlade с двумя 4-ядерными процессорами Intel Xeon 5600 в каждом блейд-сервере. Суммарная производительность системы составляет 5,2 терафлоп/сек. Общий объем ОЗУ составляет 768 Гб. Стоимость готовой системы разработчики не сообщают.

----------

